# Adverts - App Store - game of fire



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

In recent weeks when use my ipad to browse the DW site, I get the App Store pop up for Game of Fire.

Is this an advertising thing or has my ipad caught a glitch ?

Anybody else noticed it ?

I have déjà vu that I posted this previous, but a man-search proved inconclusive..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

I was gonna put up a thread about it lol

Yeah I'm getting the same thing, quite annoying

Not sure if it's the iPad or the forum though....


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

There is a thread about this already it was started a few days ago


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm getting this when browsing on my iphone. Not impressed.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (Aug 24, 2013)

Me too. Puzzling!


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Something is serving a rougue advert with a redirect to the app store.

Pretty annoying!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

It's doing my head in this.


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=331288


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Switch to tapatalk until it's sorted.


----------

